# Anyone want a UK Gathering?



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
I went to ScareCon 2010 earlier this year. It might be worth contacting Michael there and see about piggy-backing on the back of his event. I think they are thinking of holding it in Blackpool next year. 

Depending on interest you get, perhaps you could arrange an exhibition area, or a series of talks by HF members, etc.

Might be easier than trying to arrange something from scratch. 

HTH

Iffy


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Iffy,

We went to ScareCon too.

We have some ideas that way too and was considering it again maybe next year as exhibitor or possible speaker if we can get enough of our plans sorted this year. (we have some prop control and effects products we're considering releasing as products)

We'd like to have a less commercial gathering too, for people to share and learn prop building ideas, effects etc

Si


----------



## UK haunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am organising an event for 2011 - the likes of which (should that be _witch_?) the UK has never seen before... 

Also very interested in a 'gathering' type event, and I happen to own a reasonable size venue in the heart of the UK... 

Anyone who is interested, please get in touch!


----------

